# pros and cons of appaloosas and quarterhorses



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned there is no pro or con of either in general terms. I like them both extremely well and have had both. It's the individual horse's personality and bloodlines that count for the most part. Most, but not all modern day Appaloosas have QH pedigrees. There is one interesting case of an Appaloosa Hall of Fame Stallion, Colida by name whose parentage was preportedly by and out of solid colored QH sire and dam. He was considered a "throw-back" to Appaloosa lineage. He had the genetic make-up to pass on his Appaloosa coloring to his offspring.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

candandy49 said:


> As far as I'm concerned there is no pro or con of either in general terms. I like them both extremely well and have had both. It's the individual horse's personality and bloodlines that count for the most part.


Well said.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The Pro's of QH's, is that they are strong, hearty and have a lot of heart. The Con's of QH's for me, are their conformation. Now again, this depends on the breeding and the breeder and what their goals are of their stock. I've seen some very TBy QH's.

I grew up with QH's with small hooves, big bodies. Lots of hoof problems. Short and stocky. But again, I grew up in a very, very, very ranch/rodeo community who bred horses who are designed to work with cattle. I dislike this particular conformation.

I do however, like the Appendix due to there being TB in the mix. 

Appaloosa's, I love Appy's. The only con I can think of is the Moonblindness. Now I know it can happen to any breed, but Appy's are known to be more vulnerable to this issue.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I grew up with QH's with small hooves, big bodies. Lots of hoof problems. Short and stocky. But again, I grew up in a very, very, very ranch/rodeo community who bred horses who are designed to work with cattle. I dislike this particular conformation.


I have a hard time believing this for two reasons.
Small tiny hooves on a big body are a rather recent (couple of decades) halter horse thing. I was thinking your were older than mid 20s.

It has never been the in thing for working horses. Ranch working horses are hardy and have good sturdy feet. There is no place in true ranch work for the tiny footed show halter style QH.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a sport influence bred appie (TB and Arabians thrown in there) x with a foundation bred qh mare. 

So far, so good. Though she has not been backed yet. She is really athletic and quick! I have turned her out in the arena to play with others and she's taken jumps several times all on her own just cuz she seems to like the challenge.

She is in my avatar and you can see pics of her in my horses.

So far she is not nearly as dense as her dam, who was a very solid mare. I never saw her sire. She was sort of a rescue/project. I also think her back is a little long for ideal and she has a short croup. She's also butt high, as she grows she seems to level and then go but high again and then level. So we will see how that turns out! Her feet seem in proportion to her body and are tough as nails.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say there are cons to either breed However, there are certain disciplines both breeds are better suited to; and certain disciplines that they're not as suited to. Even that depends on variances in conformation within the breed. 

Both are *excellent* choices for pleasure, trail, family horses and lower levels in any of the jumping disciplines. QHs are the preferred breed for cattle and ranch work and most of the western displines, Apps aren't far behind.


----------

